# New labs, new confusion



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok I was eating gluten free for about a month and then my doctor was retesting my levels to see if there was any change. But after getting my results it looks like he ran different tests. The numbers and ranges don't match with previous labs. Can someone give me some insight? Are these test different? What are they for and is this going to tell me anything about eating gluten free?

Thyroglobulin by LC-MS/MS: value: 1.7 ng/ml Range: 1.3-31.8

Thyroglobulin ab.: value: 7 i u/ml range: 0.0-4.0

Thyroglobulin serum/plasma: value: not applicable ng/ml range: 1.3-31.8

What in the world does this mean? Thanks


----------

